# Largest wire nut?



## derekleffew

According to the NEC, what's the largest size conductor we can splice with a twist-on type wire connector? Please cite section and sub-section in your answer.


----------



## cdub260

You would ask that one while I'm on vacation. And of course, my code book is at work.


----------



## avkid

#6 AWG.

I believe the section is 410.


----------



## epimetheus

According to 110.14(B), "Conductors shall be spliced or joined with splicing devices identified for the use or by brazing, welding, or soldering with a fusible metal or alloy." My interpretation of this is that along as the connector is "identified for the use", it is acceptable. I'm not positive this is the complete answer, but it's all I've found thus far.


----------



## mrb

i checked my Ideal catalog, the largest they make is 1x #6+2x#8 that is a blue wing nut, there is also the blue/grey buchannan which is 2x#6.


----------



## avkid

Derek, would you care to enlighten us with the correct section citation?


----------



## derekleffew

epimetheus got it right by citing 110.14. It was kind of a trick question, as the NEC doesn't specify the largest size, only that the method be appropriate for the intended use and installed correctly according to the manufacturer.http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/epimetheus.html


----------

